# LEE Filters discontinue gobo line



## Kelite (Mar 4, 2013)

LEE Filters discontinues gobo line-

Important Information re: LEE Filters Gobos


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 4, 2013)

You gonna buy the intellectual property rights to their images?


I'm not sure if I've ever used a LEE gobo. Rosco. GAM and Apollo yes, but not LEE.


----------



## Kelite (Mar 4, 2013)

We have worked with LEE as an OEM manufacturer over the years, so we'll see what happens-


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 4, 2013)

But gobo s and color filter s just go together naturally.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

